# MD post season Get Together?



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone in MD interested in a Get Together? 

We can see what worked and what didn't in this crazy season?


----------



## mdsnowplow (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea to me. Keep me posted!!


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

Steve

Let me know what you have in mind


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Ha, i have no idea really...was just thinking about catching up on the winter... 
I guess we can go for a Pre-season now... get some vendors involved again...


----------

